# NEED TO SELL YOUR BOAT



## jeffrehs (May 28, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">ANGLERS EDGE MARINE HAS AN OFFER FORPENSACOLA FISHING FORUMMEMBERS TRYING TO SELL A BOAT. THE PRICE IS $199 TO LIST YOUR BOAT UNTIL IT'S SOLD WITH WEBSITES LIKE BOATTRADER, BOATS.COM, IBOATS, USEDBOATS.COM, BOATQUEST, AND MANY MORE. CALL ME AT 252-207-8546 OR [email protected] (JEFF) 

<SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: underline" hasbox="2"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" hasbox="2">WE HAVE HELPED PEOPLE LIKE YOU SELL ALMOST A HUNDRED BOAT SINCE JAN 1ST 

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">

<SPAN class=postbody hasbox="2">LOOK AT WWW.ANGLERSEDGEMARINE.COM 



ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SEND US A DESCRIPTION OF YOUR BOAT WITH SOME PICTURES AND I WILL LIST YOUR BOAT ON EVERY MAJOR "BOAT FOR SALE" WEBSITE, IT'S THAT SIMPLE. YOU STILL SELL YOUR BOAT, WE JUST BRING THE BUYERS TO YOU (NO COMMISION OR EXTRA FEES). IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YOU, JUST GIVE ME CALL FROM 8AM-8PM SEVEN DAYS A WEEK. THAT'S OUR SERVICE IN A NUTSHELL. 


These are the sites we will list your boat on 

Boattrader.com 
Boats.com 
iboats.com 
Usedboats.com 
Thesaltydog.com 
Boat-world.com 
Anglersedgemarine.com 
Yachtbroker.com 
Boatquest.com 
Boatclassifieds.com 
boatsville.com 
123usedboats.com 
usedboatfinder.com 

We will supply you with any needed paperwork such as 
a bill of sale to help you complete a safe 
transaction. We also offer inhouse financing.


----------

